# Betta and Gourami Share Dinner



## caroro (May 26, 2010)

(I'm not sure if this counts as one picture, but I wanted to show it as a process shot)


----------



## creamcookie (May 2, 2010)

How cute!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

ah cute!! i love the color of ur gourami he or she's very cute

very cute pics!!!


----------



## caroro (May 26, 2010)

That is the female gourami that I swear is in love with him. She'll occasionally follow him around until he gets fed up and flares at her lol!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

o hahaha really...cute 
actually now that u mention it she does kindda have that look in her eye, the one that say's "i love u" *lol*


----------



## caroro (May 26, 2010)

Especially the last frame, that's why I love these pictures of them so much. I think it portrays their "relationship" perfectly. Notice how the gourami is the one giving all the love xD


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

hehehe ya and he couldn't care less!
does she have a male friend with her or is it just the betta...


----------



## caroro (May 26, 2010)

There's a male and another female gourami with her. However the male is young, inexperienced, and mean. He'll chase the two girls around until they hide in the plants. They aren't full-grown yet, so I'm assuming that means they can't breed just either. The male is about 3-4 inches long (almost full grown) while the females are still 1.5 inches and 2.5 inches.

I've been meaning to go out and get more females for him, bigger and more mature ones at that. But, here lately in the past few weeks he's been more shy, timid, and his colors have changed darker. His spots have almost entirely disappeared. I am not sure what has him spooked and stressed out. Nothing has been chasing or biting him, and my chemical balance and temp is normal.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

hahah that is cute that one of ur female gourami's fancy's the male betta over her male friend hahahaha

and sorry that ur having trouble with ur male gourami, i wish i could help u but i don't own gourami's yet..so hopefully someone will come along that has more experience..


----------



## caroro (May 26, 2010)

Hopefully so, or it will just work itself out, I'm sure 
thanks


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Yay! Inter Species feeding!! Hahaha


----------

